# ASUS Rampage Formula - Intel X48 Chipset



## capt.rej (Apr 24, 2008)

This iz kinda da first time i'm postin on a forum...kya karun news hi itna zabardast hai...
just got my hands on one of India's first *ASUS Rampage Formula *Motherboards...
cost me *INR 19,000 + 4%VAT in B'lore*
Even though havent got it runnin yet (am still waitin for my RAM, SMPS & Processor) it still Awe..ss me just by it's shear beauty...
Will be postin soon with detailed reviews, soon as i get dis monster runnin...
As u can see in da pic, i'll be using a *GeCube 3870X2 OC Edition* Card in it...
Pretty cool huh...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 24, 2008)

Rather expensive mobo.Hw does the oc 3870x2 performs.how cool does it run?.cost?


----------



## capt.rej (Apr 24, 2008)

*Me Configuration...*

In case u guys r wonderin wt me confg. is the break-up is somethin like this...havent mentioned da monitor cause i havent decided on it yet...

*MOTHERBOARD: ASUS Rampage Formula*
 Intel® X48 Chipset/ICH9R with ATI CrossFire™ Technology
 INR 19,000/-

*PROCESSOR: Intel Core2Duo Processor E8500*
 45nm, 4MB L2, 3.16GHz, 1333MHz FSB
  INR 11,900/-

*RAM:Transcend 4GB aXeRam™ Extreme Performance DDR2-1066+*
 2x2GB 1066MHz Dual-Channel Memory Kit
 INR 8,200/-

*GRAPHICS: GeCube GC-XHD3870X2-F5*
 ATI Radeon 3870X2 1GB DDR3 OC Edition
 INR 23,400/-

*ODD: Samsung SH-S203*
 SerialATA Interface, 20x Dual-Layer DVD Writter
 INR 1,200/-

*HDD: Western Digital WD Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS
* 320GB SATA II 3.0Gbps, 16MB Cache
 INR 4,000/-

*KEYBOARD: Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000*
 INR 2,500/-

*MOUSE: Logitech G5 Laser*
 2000dpi Laser Sensor
 INR 3,000/-

*CABINET: CoolerMaster CM 690
* INR 4,500/-

*SMPS: Corsair TX750W Power Supply*
 Model No: CMPSU-750TX
 INR 8,000/-


----------



## capt.rej (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Hrithan...sorry 2 dissapoint u but I havent got the setup running yet...
i havent yet brought the Processor, SMPS and RAM...till then i'm also waitin 2 see its performance...got a really cool pic though in this post...


----------



## depolo08 (Apr 27, 2008)

Are you using any third party cooling options?


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 27, 2008)

operating system you will be using?


----------



## darklord (Apr 28, 2008)

Sweet config and best of luck with the BIOS options of the Rampage Formula


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 28, 2008)

Can we use that ram on factory settings of Abit IX38 QuadGT


----------



## darklord (Apr 28, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> Can we use that ram on factory settings of Abit IX38 QuadGT



Which RAM ?


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 28, 2008)

the Ram he is buying
*RAM:Transcend 4GB aXeRam™ Extreme Performance DDR2-1066+*


----------



## nvidia (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow! Awesome rig....
Post a review of the rig once you get it up and running 

Could you post a picture of the motherboard? One without the 3870X2..


----------



## darklord (Apr 28, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> the Ram he is buying
> *RAM:Transcend 4GB aXeRam™ Extreme Performance DDR2-1066+*



It should work just fine on the Abit


----------



## capt.rej (May 3, 2008)

Sorry guys...didnt post fr quite smtime...am admitted in da hospital for viral fever ...& had a tough time convincing me dad 2 give me his personal laptop for 1 day ...

*@ depolo08:* Havent thought of a third party coolin solution yet...mainly because i still havent zeroed in on the Processor...maybe i'll change over 2 Q9450...i think the Thermaltake MaxOrb is a gr8 option if i decide 2 buy 1...

*@ ancientrites:* Most probably i'll be usin' Windows Vista 64-bit Ultimate Edition SP1 i just went through a few benchmarks comparin Win XP SP2, SP3, Vista, Vista SP1 & found dat Vista SP1 seems 2 be 1 of da best bet for high-end gamin...good performance margin over XP plus the obvious support for DX10 and nw DX10.1 (Assasins Creed)

*@ nvidia:* I'll try bout the pic of da mobo without the card...but cant make any promises...sorry ...but there r still many pix of Rampage on the net...


----------



## nvidia (May 3, 2008)

Oh...  No problem... Post a complete review of the motherboard sometime later atleast


----------



## capt.rej (May 4, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Oh...  No problem... Post a complete review of the motherboard sometime later atleast


OOOooh u bet i'm gonna do that *nvidia*...wtz da use of gettin India's first X48 Board and nt able 2 get a few faces Green...

by da way Guys i got the Processor Its a*

Intel Core2Quad Processor Q9450
*Quad Core, 45nm, 2.6GHz, 1333MHz FSB, 12MB L2 Cache.
INR 16,500 + 4%VAT

nw i can really feel it...


----------



## nvidia (May 5, 2008)

^^What about the 8500 which you mentioned in your earlier post?


----------



## capt.rej (May 5, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^What about the 8500 which you mentioned in your earlier post?


The E8500 wz the initial plan...but finally yesterday when i went 2 me dealer he had 2 offer the *Intel Core2Quad Processor Q9450* for INR 16,500 + 4%VAT

so i thought i'll b gettin 2x E8500 processors for just INR 4,000 extra...why not go for it...
E8500 - 3.16GHz, 6MB L2 Cache, 1333MHz FSB, 45nm
Q9450 - 2.66GHz, 12MB L2 Cache, 1333MHz FSB, 45nm

even though the Q9450 runs at a lower clock-speed its actually equally as overclockable as the E8500...it's actually 2x 8500 dies stuck on eachother... Plus its a more future proof investment...while most games would not b usin more than its 2 cores...the rest 2 cores may be used by windows & other background applications...


----------



## predatorvjisback (May 5, 2008)

hey bro just to say !!
that board doesnt cost that much!!
Its 17400+ vat 4%!!
So who so ever he is ,is fooling you !

have check on this website:*www.techenclave.com/hot-deals-and-discussions/ic-all-from-asus-107892.html#post776422


----------



## heartripple (May 5, 2008)

wow nice rig i am dreaming for rig like that


----------

